# Detailingworld™ Review- Koch Chemie Fresh Up



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review-Koch Chemie Fresh Up*

1st up as usual big thanks to the Koch Chemie UK guys for a couple of new products to try, for more information on the Kock Chemie brand and range of products have a look here: http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/

From time to time all of our interiors get a bit smelly weather it be from stinky feet, fast food and farts, its nice to have a solution that actually removes the odours with a quick spray, now i was a bit sceptical that it would actually do the job so lets see how it goes.

This has got to be the most difficult review I have ever done, and was struggling to think of ideas on how to test the product so please bear with me.

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a massive 1ltr HDPE bottle, all the required information is on the rather smart understated Koch Chemie label. I would have liked to see the inclusion of a fine mist trigger spray along with a smaller bottle i.e.a 500ml size.

The actual liquid is clear and the only way I can describe the smell is that it smells like used bath water after having one of those bath bomb thingy's, in other words not as strong as when you go into one of the Bath Bomb shops (you all know the ones) but a calmer more pleasant smell.

*Koch Chemie say:*

*Koch Chemie (Fu) Fresh Up - Odour Eliminator. ()Sprayable, special product for eliminating unpleasant smells in vehicles, caravans, boats, residential and commercial areas. The odour molecules of tobacco smoke, animal smells, decomposition processes, etc. are encapsulated and thus made ineffective. Fresh Up deodorises the treated rooms, textiles and areas with a fresh fragrance
Fresh Smell
Easy to use
Doesn't mask - breaks down*

I really like these Koch Chemie descriptions, they are short, concise and to the point, so lets see how it performs.

*The Method:*

I spent a long time thinking about how I was going to do this review, other chemicals are easy in com****son because you can actually see the bofore and after shots but this one is going to be hard to convey.

To these ends i decided that i was going to have to actually bite the bullet and really turn up the stink volume to see whats what, so I **** my old 14 year dog out in the car to the park for a nice walk yesterday, as you can imagine when a dog gets to his age they tend to be a bit smelly. When I got home i kinda hoped his farts and bad breath along with mine would have done the job but not smelly enough....

Stage 2 involved removing the hanging air freshener and leaving a rather nice smoked kipper in the passenger foot well over night, now that certainly did the job although I was a bit concerned I might have bitten off more than I could chew with this one :lol:



So this morning out came the kipper and I gave all the surfaces a wipe down with Koch Chemie Top Star (have a look here for the review: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377998) and hoovered the mats and carpets but there was still the over riding fishy smell in the air.

As the bottle was so big I decided to decant FU into a smaller atomiser size bottle for application.



Starting at the back of the car FU was sprayed directly onto the head lining and the rear seats working down to the carpets, it felt like there was loads going on but in reality it was just an even coverage. The surfaces felt slightly damp but with all the doors open it dried out in a matter of a couple of minutes.



Working forward through the car spraying from the head lining down the entire car was treated in a matter of a few minutes, I then decided to try it on the cleaned plastics on the door card, a spray on the plastic panel revealed no staining and just wiped away with ease.



The entire car was treated and smelled good, the fishy smell was gone so gotta be pleased with that but was it just masked?...

I shut the car up for an hour then went for a quick drive taking Miss P to see one of her mates and I am pleased to report that neither I or Miss P could smell fish or stinky dog so jobs a good un:thumb:

*Price:*

£12.90 for a massive 1ltr bottle and is available from here: http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/interior-cleaning-vacuums/koch-chemie-fu-fresh-up-1l

Thinking about value this is outstanding, I probably used less than 25ml treating my car and i am not one for under application either sp a 1ltr bottle is going to do alot of applications.

*Would I use it again?:*

Absolutely, this is a really cool product that works and works well, I have got a little atomiser bottle in my car full time now so if it gets a bit stinky I will just give some FU a blast and its sorted.

*Conclusion:*

Koch Chemie Fresh Up is a really effective odour eliminator that actually removes the bad odours rather than masking them.

Everyones car smells sometimes its a fact of life so if you want a solution to get rid of those nasty niffs this could be the one for you.



Just a quick H&S note please don't try this method at home :lol:

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Some very impressive new products coming from KC, I can see the bank balance diminishing again ;( nice review buddy


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent review! Very different to the usual!


----------

